# Large box joints



## lignumvitae (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post to the router forum.

I am designing a filing cabinet about 4 feet hight by 12 inches deep by 14 inches wde. The 2 sides will have a "live edge" in the front.

What I would like to do is use large (like 2 inch wide) box joints to join the sides and back. The wood in question is relatively thin (about 5/8 inch thick) so I want the advantage of a true mechanical connection when I glue it all up. There are a couple of problems with this approach:

- the size of the boards themselves which are 12 inches by 4 feet in dimension
- If I make the joint using a table saw, the biggest dado I can take in one pass is 3/4 inch

So has anyone tried this? If so did you use a table saw, router table or a hand held router with a large home built router jig?

Looking forward to the group's collective wisdom.

Dean


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Dean--welcome to the forum.

I've not even come close to that kind of project, but had a few thoughts as i read. Box joints are rectangular and offer more surface area for glue, but don't really add any other mechanical advantage. Angling them a little, 7-14 degrees for example, creates a dovetail which would add mechanical advantage. 

How to do that?? I'm prejudiced because i've been cutting all of my dovetails with router and jig and now that the light bulb has come on for me--i'm itching to learn how to hand cut them. Your project might lend itself well to the strategic placement of groups of tails--3 or 4 tails, space, 3 or 4 tails, space, etc. Especially if there is some contrast is wood color (which the exposed grain would create on its own). 

Tails could easily be shaped with a router and dovetail bit--the waste wood for the most part cut away with a band saw or jig saw to "close" then cut to the line with a guided straight bit. This is where our seasoned members step in for the tachnique, but as i read your idea i had a mental picture!! Can't wait to follow your project!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/21175-best-way-set-up-jig-large-finger-box-joints.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3633-one-way-doing-box-joint-template.html

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dean.

I would consider hand cutting fingers that wide.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Dean are you doing this strictly for mechanical connection or for a visual effect? If strictly mechanical I would suggest using a pocket hole jig. The joint will be very strong and the project can be done in hours not days.


----------

